

Fermilab, the Tevatron, and Linux - akgraner
http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/Online/Blogs/Paw-Prints-Writings-of-the-maddog/Fermilab-the-Tevatron-and-Linux
Jon "Maddog" Hall blogs about, "Having your heart ripped out: Tevatron accelerator to close."
======
pasbesoin
Well, this is more personal story than reportage. I thought it might contain
more of a description of Fermilab's contributions to the Linux environment.
(Which coexist with and will apparently now be carried forth by CERN
endeavors.) Nonetheless, interesting.

This is the first time I've seen a dollar amount cited for the proposed
savings by closing Fermi. $35 million / year. $35 million / year! Now I am
truly depressed, and trying to work up a case of my now mostly exhausted
anger. A drop in a drop in the budget, for fundemental research as well as all
the commercial spinoffs it generates (materials, systems (e.g. clustering in
Linux), technical careers).

If that's how we're budgeting, this country is indeed fucked.

